# Generator and trolling motor question.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

My Iota 45 series converter is not working. Not sure if corrosion got it or its just a loose wire. Anyway, this past friday night, I just hooked my 12v charging cord from the Honda 2000 straight to the trolling battery and left it hooked up all night.

The trolling motor is a 12v 50# thrust model. Any issues letting the generator charge the trolling motor battery as its being used?


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Has a buudy who did this with an onboard charger. It back feed to the charger and the charger caught on fire. We assumed it burned up because the charger had current going both ways. :thumbdown:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Before I got a new battery I would hook my Honda up to the battery and let charge while I ran my T motor for hours with out any problems


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The 12V charge port on a 2000 Honda only puts out 8amps.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

8 amps is better than no amps.

Main thing is I don't want to kill my trolling motor or generator doing this until I can find out why my iota is not working.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Over on the Bowfishing site, they recommend that you NOT do it.


----------

